# Wieviel Backing auf eine 4er Rolle?



## Rossitc (4. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

wieviel Backing gehört auf eine #3/4 Großkern-Fliegenrolle, wenn eine WF4-Schnur gefischt werden soll und welche Tragkraft, bzw. Stärke sollte das Backing haben?

Gruß 
Rossitc


----------



## antonio (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wieviel Backing auf eine 4er Rolle?*

soviel, daß die spule voll ist normalerweise.
ich nehm mal an du nutzt diese zum "normalen" forellenangeln.
in der regel wirst du hier das backing nicht zu gesicht bekommen.
die tragkraft muß nicht größer sein wie du es für deine angelei brauchst.
je stärker jedoch das backing je weniger mußt du aufspulen.

antonio


----------



## FoolishFarmer (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wieviel Backing auf eine 4er Rolle?*

Die Frage ist doch eher, ob die Rolle überhaupt noch Platz aufweist für Backing? Wenn´s ne kleine 3/4er ist, ist die möglicherweise schon voll nur mit der 4er Schnur (je nach Schnur).
Notwendig ist ein Backing jedenfalls kaum (Du wirst mit dem Gerät ja nicht auf Großfisch angeln).


----------



## Dorschjäger (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wieviel Backing auf eine 4er Rolle?*

Ich stimme FoolishFarmer voll und ganz zu, du wirst bei einer 4er Rolle fast keinen Platz mehr für Backing haben.

Dorschjäger


----------



## Rossitc (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wieviel Backing auf eine 4er Rolle?*

Angeblich passen auf die Scierra XDP+ #3/4 neben der WF-4 Schnur noch 80yards Backing, also ca. 70 m, allerdings steht nix dabei welche Stärke das Backing haben darf!


----------



## antonio (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wieviel Backing auf eine 4er Rolle?*

wieviel du drauf machst ist wie gesagt egal bei dem gerät du wirst das backing wahrscheinlich nie zu gesicht bekommen.
mach soviel drauf, daß die rolle mit backing + schnur voll ist.

antonio


----------



## Bungo (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wieviel Backing auf eine 4er Rolle?*

Mach drauf soviel du kannst.
Es gibt 4er Rollen da passen mit der 4er Schnur noch hunderte Meter drauf, es gibt aber auch welche, da wirds eng überhaupt was unter zu bringen.

Wenn Platz ist sollte man diesen ausnutzen. Auch wenn die Wahrscheinlichkeit sehr gering ist, es kann immer was unvorhergesehens passieren und man kann den Fisch des Lebens drauf bekommen und dann ärgert man sich eventuell.

Und die Fischerei mit Klasse 4 kann, je nach Gewässer, durchaus auch mal größere Fische bringen die mal Richtung Backingknoten flüchten.


----------



## volkerm (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wieviel Backing auf eine 4er Rolle?*

Moin,

ich weiss nicht, warum empfohlen wird, die Rolle zu füllen.
Das muss noch ordentlich Luft zum Rahmen/Steg sein, oder führt Ihr Eure Fliegenschnüre beim Drill über die Rolle?

Grüße

Volker


----------



## antonio (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wieviel Backing auf eine 4er Rolle?*

damt der spulenkern so groß wie möglich wird und damit das kringeln der flugschnur vermindert.

antonio


----------



## ArcticChar80 (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wieviel Backing auf eine 4er Rolle?*

Richtig!! Die Rolle so auffüllen, dass die Spule mit der Fliegenschnur fast ganz voll ist. Sonst schrappts beim einkurbeln. Erstens dient es, dazu das Kringeln der Flugschnur zu verhindern, zweitens um Sichheit beim Drill zu haben und drittens um wegen des größeren Kernes schneller aufzuspulen. Du musst dir aber keine Sorgen machen, dass du so schnell dein Backing siehst. Vielleicht beißt bei Forellenfischen ein Lachs oder Karpfen.  Dann ja.
Mein Backing sehe ich auch nur beim Austauschen der Schnur. Es gibt eher ein Problem, wenn dein Fisch vor den Füßen beißt und sich die auf dem Boden liegende Schnur verheddert.

MfG Simon


----------



## Kuddel xxxxxxxx (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wieviel Backing auf eine 4er Rolle?*

Hallo Rosstic,

du wirst doch am ehesten wissen, mit was für Fischen du es an deinem Gewässer zu tun hast. Wenn da mit keinen großen Fischen und langen Fluchten zu rechnen ist, brauchst du auch kaum Backing. Wenn da aber zum Beispiel ein paar große Regenbogner drin rumschwimmen, die auch mal eine lange Flucht stromab machen, solltest du dafür genug Backing haben. Das ist alles nicht anders als beim Angeln mit einer Stationärrolle.

Das gebräuchliche Backing fürs Forellenfischen trägt 20 lbs.. Manchmal findet man auch 15 lbs Backing, aber eher selten.

Das mit dem Backingpolster auf einer Großkernrolle gegen das Kringeln kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Eine handelsübliche Markenschnur kringelt nicht auf einer Großkernrolle. Sie kringelt auch nicht auf einer Rolle mit kleinem Kern und 30 Metern Backing.

Mein Tipp: Überlege dir, mit welchen Gegebenheiten du es zu tun hast und entscheide dann wieviel Backing du brauchst und groß deine Rolle sein muß.


Viele Grüße!


Achim


----------



## Rolfhubert (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wieviel Backing auf eine 4er Rolle?*

]Nabend Rosstic,

spule erst die Fliegenschnur auf die Rolle,
dann anschliessend das Backing.
Anschliessend Backing runter,Fliegenschnur runter
und in der richtigen Reihenfolge Backing>Fliegenschnur
wieder aufspulen.
Ist die einfachste Methode #h


----------



## Rossitc (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wieviel Backing auf eine 4er Rolle?*

Das heißt also, wenn der Händler zur Hauptschnur noch 80yards Backing angibt, dann soll man auch ca. 73 m draufmachen?
Die Frage ist halt welche Stärke er annimmt?
Oder ist das irgendeine Standardgeschichte?


----------



## Bungo (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wieviel Backing auf eine 4er Rolle?*

Hallo,

also natürlich sollte noch so viel Platz sein, dass die Schnur nicht ab Steg schleift.

Die Vorteile an viel Backing sehe ich auch in der Reserve wenn wirklich mal was unvorhergesehenes beißt.
Und wie antonio und ArcticChar80 schon geschrieben haben, darin, dass der Spulenkern dadurch vergößert wird und somit auch die Schnur weniger kringelt. 

15-20lbs finde ich etwas wenig, wenn der Fisch wirklich so weit flüchtet, dann kann auch schonmal das Backing mit Hindernissen in Berührung kommen. Ich würde da eher Richtung 25lbs gehen und paar Meter weniger drauf machen.


----------



## antonio (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wieviel Backing auf eine 4er Rolle?*

" Das mit dem Backingpolster auf einer Großkernrolle gegen das Kringeln kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Eine handelsübliche Markenschnur kringelt nicht auf einer Großkernrolle. Sie kringelt auch nicht auf einer Rolle mit kleinem Kern und 30 Metern Backing."

das schnüre unterschiedlich zum kringeln neigen ist unbestritten.
großkern ist auch nicht gleich großkern.
und desto größer der kern desto weniger kringel. das ist nun mal so.

"15-20lbs finde ich etwas wenig, wenn der Fisch wirklich so weit flüchtet, dann kann auch schonmal das Backing mit Hindernissen in Berührung kommen. Ich würde da eher Richtung 25lbs gehen und paar Meter weniger drauf machen."

für ne 4er reicht das vollkommen aus. denk doch mal an die schwächste stelle, also knoten am vorfach wo die fliege angebunden ist, das ist ein bruchteil von den 15-20 lbs.

antonio


----------



## volkerm (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wieviel Backing auf eine 4er Rolle?*

Hallo,

so war es doch auch gemeint.
Wenn die Rollen zu voll sind, wird die Schnur schnell an den Stegen zerstört.
Im Eifer des Drills eines guten Fisches wird das Problem nicht kleiner.
Der Rest war schon klar; den Großkernvorteil kann man mit dem Backing schon ausbauen.
Ich denke, abschließend, mit 50m ist man bei einer 4er gut dabei.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Rossitc (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wieviel Backing auf eine 4er Rolle?*

Vielen Dank, ihr habt mir sehr geholfen.
Wäre nur noch zu klären , wieviel KG Tragkraft oder welche Schnurstärke den 20 oder 25 lbs entsprechen, ich kenn mich damit nämlich nicht so aus!

Grüße + TL
Rossitc


----------



## antonio (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wieviel Backing auf eine 4er Rolle?*

1 lbs = 0,45 kg

antonio


----------



## Rossitc (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wieviel Backing auf eine 4er Rolle?*

Danke !!!


----------



## Marian 25469 (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wieviel Backing auf eine 4er Rolle?*

Solltest du in dieser kleinen Klasse fischen oder kleiner, wirst du zu 99% das Backing im Normalfall nie zu Gesicht bekommen.
Für den Ausnahmefall nimm eine Spule mit 100m geflochtene 10er Schnur oder frage Angelhändler deines Vertrauens nach 50m von der Grossspule (sehr günstige Alternative) und benutze sie als Backing.

Der Vorteil gegenüber dem 20lbs Backing ist, dass es sehr viel weniger aufträgt und man noch genug Platz für die Hauptschnur DT/Longbelly über hat.

Ich habe meine Unterfütterung noch nie gesehen oder waren die Fische zu klein........... |kopfkrat


Grüssinger. Marian


----------



## Rossitc (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wieviel Backing auf eine 4er Rolle?*

Danke,

hab ohnehin mit dem Händler vereinbart, dass er mir die Rolle mit Backing + Hauptschnur bespult, er wird hoffentlich wissen, was er tut!


----------

